# Installare flash player su firefox?

## mrfabiolo

da poco installato gentoo.

 Ho installato anche firefox con "emerge firefox"

 Ora, nelle guide mi dicono di scaricare la libreria libflashplayer.so e di metterla in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins

 con :

```
mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so"
```

 Però io non ho nessuna directory col nome mozilla in /usr/lib

 Ne ho una che si chiama "firefox". Però dentro di firefox non c'è la cartella plugins. Ho provato a mettere la libreria in /usr/lib/firefox/

 e anche in altre sottodirectory che ci sono:

 ecco l'output della cartella:

```
mrfabiolo@localhost ~ $ ls /usr/lib/firefox/

 application.ini  dependentlibs.list  libmozalloc.so          plugin-container

 bin              extensions          libmozsqlite3.so        plugins

 blocklist.xml    firefox             libxpcom.so             removed-files

 chrome           firefox-bin         libxul.so               run-mozilla.sh

 chrome.manifest  icons               mozilla-xremote-client  searchplugins

 components       jsloader            omni.ja                 xpcom-config.h

 defaults         libflashplayer.so   platform.ini

 
```

 Dov'è che devo metterla? o come faccio ad installare il flashplayer?

----------

## Zizo

```
emerge -av www-plugins/adobe-flash
```

Se flash crasha spesso ti invito a installare la versione 10.3*, che personalmente risulta più stabile.

Da considerare inoltre che lo sviluppo di flash per linux è stato interrotto alla versione 11.2, se vuoi versioni più aggiornate opta per "www-client/google-chrome" che le include al suo interno.

Che guida hai seguito?

----------

## ago

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> se vuoi versioni più aggiornate opta per "www-client/google-chrome" che le include al suo interno

 

A me non risulta.

Google chrome include flash, ma è sempre la stessa versione che distribuisce adobe. Quindi scaricare adobe-flash o google-chrome ti da sempre la stessa versione di flash.

----------

## Onip

no, con google-chrome hai due versioni di flash:

quella inclusa da google e quella installata da portage (se l'hai installata).

puoi scegliere quale usare disattivandone una o l'altra.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> no, con google-chrome hai due versioni di flash:
> 
> quella inclusa da google e quella installata da portage (se l'hai installata).
> 
> puoi scegliere quale usare disattivandone una o l'altra.

 

a chi stai rispondendo? quotare non sarebbe un'idea sbagliata  :Razz: 

----------

## Zizo

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *Zizo wrote:*   se vuoi versioni più aggiornate opta per "www-client/google-chrome" che le include al suo interno 
> 
> A me non risulta.

 

Lffl

----------

## ago

 *Zizo wrote:*   

>  *ago wrote:*    *Zizo wrote:*   se vuoi versioni più aggiornate opta per "www-client/google-chrome" che le include al suo interno 
> 
> A me non risulta. 
> 
> Lffl

 

Non sapevo di questa cosa qui  :Confused: 

Farò qualche lettura approfondita perché letto cosi alla leggera mi sa di strano

----------

## Onip

 *ago wrote:*   

> a chi stai rispondendo? quotare non sarebbe un'idea sbagliata 

 

ero di fretta e non ho fatto le cose per bene, comunque era per entrambi   :Wink: 

----------

## pingoo

@mrfabiolo: puoi installare flash player direttamente da portage come detto da Zizo o, ad esempio come faccio io, copiando libflashplayer.so nella cartella ~/.mozilla/plugins che puoi creare.

----------

